# Banking



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

I am currently with Santander in Uk will be opening a Spanish Account in Oct which is the best bank in Torrevieja area, cheapest and do they charge you to take money out of an ATM???


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jeff4051 said:


> I am currently with Santander in Uk will be opening a Spanish Account in Oct which is the best bank in Torrevieja area, cheapest and do they charge you to take money out of an ATM???


It really all depends upon your circumstances.

Many Spanish banks offer a FREE account if you deposit sufficient funds each month. For example, the Sabadell Expansion account has ZERO charges and even gives money back on utility bills paid by direct debit if you deposit sufficient funds each month.


As regards ATM's, if you use an ATM that is on the same network as your bank account, then all withdrawals are (currently) free.

My other piece of advice is to choose a bank based on how good its online portal is.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I am with Sabadell and have the expansion account. You need to deposit min €700 per calendar month to get everything free etc. 

Never had any problems with the bank and their internet banking is easy.

Steve


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tebo53 said:


> I am with Sabadell and have the expansion account. You need to deposit min €700 per calendar month to get everything free etc.
> 
> Never had any problems with the bank and their internet banking is easy.
> 
> Steve


We also have the expansion account but do NOT make regular payments of 700€ per month. We choose to send over larger sums irregularly - talk to the manager if that's how you want to do it. Bank managers in Spain have a deal more autonomy than in UK.


----------



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for replies


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

My twopenn'orth: Make sure that there is a branch with a cash machine where you will be living and not 15-20 km away in the nearest town (bl**dy nuisance if you want some cash in a hurry!)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> My twopenn'orth: Make sure that there is a branch with a cash machine where you will be living and not 15-20 km away in the nearest town (bl**dy nuisance if you want some cash in a hurry!)


Or a bank in the same ATM network - ServiRed, 4B or Euro6000 - that doesn't charge commission to each other's customers.


----------



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for replies will go with Sabadell bank near where going to live


----------

